# Pictures requested on 65 rebuild



## Chris Holabaugh (Jan 18, 2009)

GTO at Lons 








GTO at Lon's








GTO at Lon's


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice! What color is that??


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Rukee said:


> Nice! What color is that??


Whatever it is, it sure is purty......


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Looks like Teal Turqoise to me. That is a SHARP looking coupe. I especially like the color combo with the vintage style Americans with redline tires. Old-school, and totally appropriate for the car. Great job!


----------



## Chris Holabaugh (Jan 18, 2009)

The color is Teal Turquoise, with some Turquoise taken out. This is close to the color of my first 65 GTO. I have a friend who has a 65 Leman's that is Teal Turquoise that is all original and it had more Turquoise in it then my first GTO did, so that is why I had some Turquoise taken out.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Are you running taller springs?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

likethat said:


> Are you running taller springs?


no drivetrain.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Yea, , but the whole car seem up a bit higher. I have 3" left springs all around on my 66. So I can run 295 50's and/ or 275 60's BFG's for the early 80's mid west look. It has the some look as his.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

With the right rims you can get those tire under the fenderwells.


----------

